# balloon decoy for snow geese ?



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

i am thinking about putting out 4 or 5 white balloons in my spread this winter. maybe blow up some sugical gloves ( there a dull white )... only put a 5 foot fishing line on them. should give some movement . what do you think ? marty


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Everything I've read about doing this is that they really don't work unless filled with helium.So if you are serious about doing it.....go to a flower shop and get a canister of helium.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Definitely get the helium ones. If its windy you have to shoot the ballons when your done hunting.


----------

